# faute d'effectifs



## pacobabel

titular de un periódico:

cent policiers ont surveillé 50 carrefours dangereux qui ne l'étaient pas jusqu'ici faute d'effectifs.

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pacobabel:

Dime dónde ves un doble sentido. ¿Cuál es la palabra que quieres aclarar?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pacobabel

hola gévy,
te decía en el privado que no entiendo el doble sentido (lo hay según el autor del texto, que lo cita justamente como ejemplo de ello) ni tampoco el texto en sí mismo.
creo que dice: cien policías han vigilado 50 cruces peligrosos que no lo eran hasta ahora, por falta de efectivos

no eran peligrosos por falta de efectivos? ergo la ausencia de policía los hacía seguros?

a ver si me echas un cable. eres muy amable,
p.


----------



## Marcelot

Hola pacobabel, te explico lo que yo entiendo.
Antes los cruces también eran peligrosos pero como no había suficientes policías nadie sabía que lo eran.
¿Se entiende lo que digo?
No sé si es gracioso, pero sí irónico.

Hasta luego...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Paco:

Sí, Marcelot te lo acaba de explicar.

No eran clasificados como peligrosos hasta ahora, porque no le venía bien a la dirección de Tráfico, ya que no tenía efectivos para vilgilar los cruces. Ahora sí tiene efectivos, ya pueden ser considerados peligrosos dichos cruces.

Así que la ironía del texto es perfecta, jajaja...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pacobabel

hola marcelot, según tú, si no te entiendo mal, el texto quiere decir más o menos: 100 policías vigilan 50 cruces que, por falta de efectivos, hasta ahora no eran (tenidos por) peligrosos

es eso lo que quieres decir? podría ser, en efecto, en cuyo caso el autor exige una pirueta intelectual bastante considerable, pq el texto resulta demasiado conciso (o quizá mi coco, vaya a saber)

gra.


----------



## josepbadalona

cent policiers ont surveillé 50 carrefours dangereux qui ne l'étaient pas jusqu'ici faute d'effectifs.

 cien policicías han vigilado 50 cruces peligrosos que no lo eran hasta entonces
1) que no eran vigilados, pero sí, peligrosos, por eso se puso a los policías
2) que no eran peligrosos hasta que pusieran a dichos policías


----------



## pacobabel

muchas gracias, josep, creo que has dado en el clavo

muy fino


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Bien vu Josep, effectivement la nº 2 peut être vraie aussi, jajajajaj....

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## iaf

Hmm... hasta podría estar hablando mal de los efectivos que entorpecieron el tránsito... ¿no?

(Creo que se me vino a la mente porque por estos lares dichos efectivos no gozan precisamente de gran prestigio )


----------



## Marcelot

Perdón, pero la segunda acepción de josepbadalona no me parece muy "lógica".

A ver amigos, ¿qué opináis?


----------



## pacobabel

marcelot,
claro que no es lógica la 2a opción de josep, pero en ello consiste justamente el doble sentido.
el texto quiere decir que los cruces no eran vigilados, pero la ambigüedad del texto puede llevar a entender que no eran peligrosos.
voilà voilà, y gracias por tu interés


----------



## Tina.Irun

Supongo que hacen reference a que muchas veces la policía entorpece el tráfico, en lugar de facilitarlo, por lo menos es lo que suele decir la gente...en Francia como en España.


----------



## Marlluna

Estoy con Iglesia. A mí, desde un principio, también me había parecido eso.


----------



## iaf

Resulta interesante además que en la traducción al castellano este doble sentido quedaría saldado por la diferencia entre SER y ESTAR:

... cruces peligrosos que no lo *eran*
... cruces vigilados que no lo *estaban

¿Y cómo haríamos para trasladar el doble sentido en la traducción?*

Cincuenta cruces peligrosos son vigilados por cien policias que hasta la fecha que no lo eran - ¡Ay no...!

Cincuenta cruces peligrosos son vigilados - que hasta la fecha no lo eran - por cien policías - ¿Algo así?


----------



## parisgroove

pacobabel said:


> titular de un periódico:
> 
> * cent policiers ont surveillé 50 carrefours dangereux qui ne l'étaient pas jusqu'ici faute d'effectifs.*
> 
> gracias


  alors peut être comme ça?

cien policias controlaron 5O cruces peligrosos que hasta ahora no estaban viligados por falta de efectivos....!!!


----------



## esseiro

*Hola pacobabel   
*Tu traduccion :"cien policías han vigilado 50 cruces peligrosos que no lo eran hasta ahora, por falta de efectivos" es perfecta...
Faltando los policias, los cruces no podîan ser considerados como "peligrosos". Ahora lo pueden ser... porque hay bastantes policias.
la drôlerie de la phrase française vient de ce qu' on peut comprendre qu'un carrefour n'est considéré comme dangereux qu'à partir du moment où on peut le faire surveiller..
Ce qui est affreusement faux et illogique, bien sûr.
Ciao...
"qui peut le plus, peut le moins"


----------



## parisgroove

Hola Paco, claro que tienes razon al decir que esta frase es una verdadera "drôlerie"! tu traduccion es "literal" pero para tratar de agregar algo diferente traté de encontrale el sentido logico a lo que no tenia logica, por eso cambié la idea de que "no lo eran" por la idea "que no estaban vigilados" 
pero es cierto que tratar de encontrarle logica a una cosa cuando se trata de la poli es una veradera quimera! ji ji


esseiro said:


> *Hola pacobabel
> *Tu traduccion :"cien policías han vigilado 50 cruces peligrosos que no lo eran hasta ahora, por falta de efectivos" es perfecta...
> Faltando los policias, los cruces no podîan ser considerados como "peligrosos". Ahora lo pueden ser... porque hay bastantes policias.
> la drôlerie de la phrase française vient de ce qu' on peut comprendre qu'un carrefour n'est considéré comme dangereux qu'à partir du moment où on peut le faire surveiller..
> Ce qui est affreusement faux et illogique, bien sûr.
> Ciao...
> "qui peut le plus, peut le moins"


----------



## gonlezza

Estoy pensando que... cambiando la coma de sitio... ¿a ver si eran los policías los que NO LO ERAN...?


----------



## marc75

Bonjour comment traduiriez vous cela :
Alors que le temps où je regnais en maitre était révolu à mon goût, elle est venue tout compromettre en prenant possession de mon empire ou du moins en partie faute de créer le sien : mais a eu tord de faire ça.

Je propose :

Mientras que el tiempo en el que reinaba como dueno era pasado a mi gusto, vino todo comprometer tomando posesion de mi imperio o por lo menos en parte : pero estuv equivocada.

Muchas gracias !!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Tengo una frase en la que aparece "faute de" y querría saber si me pueden confirmar mi hipótesis...

La frase dice: "Les singularités de Foucault... restent composites, faute d'identifier le noyau prescriptif, ou subjectif, qui en est le coeur".

La idea sería que lo que Foucault tenía por singularidades seguía siendo algo de índole compuesta *por no* haber el filósofo identificado el "corazón" de las mismas, su núcleo.

¿Queda bien este "por no"? Pues "a falta de" o "por falta de" no me convencen demasiado...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Queda bien, sí, ya que expresa una causa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## M.François

Muy buenos días a todos. Estoy preparándome para el DELF B2 o, en función del tiempo del que disponga, para el DALF C1. En uno de los exámenes modelo, que trataba sobre el envejecimiento de Francia, se encuentra esta línea:

_*Faute d'y avoir réfléchi*, car la recherche sur les conséquences sociales du vieillissement reste limitée. *Surtout éviter d'y penser*..._

Aquí es donde me surgen dudas, porque la expresión 'faute de' puede tener múltiples interpretaciones según el contexto y los elementos que la precedan o antecedan. Sé que el significado es, más o menos y por deducción, que no es que haya faltado reflexionar sobre ello en la investigación, sino que el gobierno ha querido evitar hacerlo.

Pero a la hora de traducir mi interpretación fue 'Falta haber reflexionado (...) Sobre todo evitar pensar en ello'.

Pero no tendría sentido, parece una traducción muy literal. El problema es que no sé cuál es el significado del último infinitivo, pues la traducción literal sería: _Sobre todo evitar pensar en (...)_. Por último, creo que tampoco he cogido bien la función del _'faute de'_ ya que según el contexto puede significar un error a la hora de hacer algo, una falta de algo o incluso un 'a falta de...'.

¿Cuál es -para vosotros- la traducción más idónea de estas dos expresiones en su contexto? ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Para mí, lo mismo que en el post anterior: por no...
Pero para estar seguros habría que conocer lo que precede.


----------



## M.François

Paquita said:


> Para mí, lo mismo que en el post anterior: por no...
> Pero para estar seguros habría que conocer lo que precede.



Muy buenos días y gracias, Paquita. El texto es este:

Alors, que faut-il attendre de cette génération si nombreuse et si peu connue ? On ne le sait guère, car, contrairement à d'autres pays, la France ne s'est jusqu'ici que fort peu intéressée au vieillissement de sa population, pourtant largement annoncé par les démographes. _" La société française ne s'est jamais demandé comment accompagner le vieillissement inexorable de sa population_, analyse Patrice Leclerc, de la Fondation de France. _Le vieillissement était jusqu'il y a peu une stricte affaire de famille. "_ Or, aujourd'hui, c'est un défi massif lancé à notre pays. Déjà, les problèmes s'accumulent. De la prise en charge des personnes âgées dépendantes - _" dans vingt ans, il y aura 2 400 000 personnes âgées de plus de 85 ans "_, rappelle volontiers Hubert Falco, secrétaire d'Etat aux Personnes âgées - au financement des retraites, les solutions manquent. *Faute d'y avoir réfléchi*, car la recherche sur les conséquences sociales du vieillissement reste limitée. *Surtout éviter d'y penser...*
*
*
En ese caso, sería algo así como 'Por no haber pensado, ya que (...)', lo cual tiene bastante sentido, la verdad, pero... ¿el 'éviter d'y penser', cómo quedaría? Cuando comencé a estudiar francés, leí el 'faute de' como 'a falta de' 'faltando (...)' 'habiendo faltado (...)', etc. pero no como 'por no', por eso -a la hora de traducirlo- no he podido sin que perdiese todo sentido. Puedo entender el texto, pero no desgranarlo, analizar su significado palabra a palabra y dar una traducción más adecuada al español.


----------



## Paquita

Entiendo el _"surtout éviter..."_ como la repetición de _" La société française ne s'est jamais demandé comment accompagner le vieillissement" _Nunca se lo ha preguntado. Nunca lo ha pensado y por no haberlo pensado, _"les solutions manquent"... _Pero a pesar de ello, seguimos sin pensarlo ni tener ganas de hacerlo (evitar pensar en el problema es lo primordial...)

Espera otras opiniones por si acaso.


----------



## M.François

Paquita said:


> Entiendo el _"surtout éviter..."_ como la repetición de _" La société française ne s'est jamais demandé comment accompagner le vieillissement" _Nunca se lo ha preguntado. Nunca lo ha pensado y por no haberlo pensado, _"les solutions manquent"... _Pero a pesar de ello, seguimos sin pensarlo ni tener ganas de hacerlo (evitar pensar en el problema es lo primordial...)
> 
> Espera otras opiniones por si acaso.



En las soluciones del CEIP [http://www.ciep.fr/sites/default/files/migration/delfdalf/documents/DELF_B2.pdf]  aparece explicado que esta frase se refiere a que el gobierno no le prestó demasiada atención, por tanto se puede deducir que alude al gobierno que realizó dicha investigación o presentó dichos datos, por eso digo que es más normal que se refiera a un gobierno que no ha pensado en ello o, como deja caer el final, ha evitado pensarlo. Pero es que ese infinitivo final me sigue dando dolores de cabeza a la hora de traducirlo. Si ponemos un 'por no' arriba, o un 'a falta de' o 'faltó', etc., lo de abajo cambia radicalmente y sin embargo no se clarifica...

En la primera frase sí que entiendo que el 'car, contrairement à d'autres pays, la France ne s'est jusqu'ici que fort peu intéressée au vieillissement de sa population' quiere hacer referencia a un 'ya que -al contrario que otros países- Francia no se encuentra a día de hoy más que desinteresada en el envejecimiento de su población'.  

Ese 'jusqu'ici' lo capté para darle sentido a las declaraciones del voluntario, mientras que el juego de expresiones final lo truncó todo. Pienso que, aunque puede tener su sentido, no es el más idóneo.


----------



## chlapec

Personalmente, la interpretación del texto no me parece complicada. Faltan soluciones porque no se ha reflexionado sobre el problema. La sociedad francesa estima que es mejor no pensar en las consecuencias sociales del envejecimiento.  La traducción idónea ya es otro cantar.

Mi propuesta:
Faute d'y avoir réfléchi": "Por falta de reflexión"/"Por no haber reflexionado sobre ello"
"Surtout éviter d'y penser": "Mejor no pensar en ello" (dicho en un tono irónico, de reproche).


----------

